# 27&quot; WQHD Hauptmonitor und F-HD Zweitmonitor?



## Zombernatural (10. Mai 2020)

Hey, ich würde gerne wieder zu einem Dual-Monitor Setup. Für den Hauptmonitor zum Spielen habe ich mir schon einen passenden 27-Zoller mit 1440p Auflösung ausgesucht. Ich hätte gerne einen optisch ähnlichen (oder gleichen) Zweitmonitor, der aber halt keine 144Hz braucht. Leider gibt es da nur die 1080p Variante. Da soll halt nur Netflix, Office und sowas drüber laufen. 
Meine Befürchtung ist jetzt aber irgendwie, dass es da so große optische Diskrepanzen gibt, wenn man WQHD direkt neben FullHD laufen lässt. Das Bild dürfte bei FullHD 27" ja etwas "verzerrter" aussehen, oder?

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2020)

zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum
Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum
PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum
2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum
Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor laeuft | ComputerBase Forum
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/500000-1x100hz-1x60hz-ruckeln-am-zweiten-bildschirm.html

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni...on-Monitoren-bei-144-Hertz-teilweise-1343758/

Oder war mit "Erfahrungen" was anderes gemeint?


----------



## Zombernatural (10. Mai 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum
> Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum
> PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum
> 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Bezüglich der Optik, wenn beide Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen nebeneinander sind. Ich will halt nicht, dass das Bild bei 1080p enorm pixelig aussieht, wenn der 1440p direkt in Relation daneben steht. Also Erfahrung in dem Sinne, ob der Unterschied klar geht oder ob ich doch lieber 2x 1440p nehmen sollte.


----------



## Finallin (10. Mai 2020)

Nimm zwei, am besten identische und solche Probleme wie verlinkt treten gar nicht erst auf.


----------



## Zombernatural (10. Mai 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Nimm zwei, am besten identische und solche Probleme wie verlinkt treten gar nicht erst auf.



Der Hauptmonitor ist halt ein 27 Zoller von LG mit 1440p. Der kostet halt 400€ und einen zweiten, günstigeren 1440p 27 Zoller finde ich von LG nicht bei Amazon oder irgendwo anders auf Lager.


----------



## Finallin (10. Mai 2020)

Zombernatural schrieb:


> Der Hauptmonitor ist halt ein 27 Zoller von LG mit 1440p. Der kostet halt 400€ und einen zweiten, günstigeren 1440p 27 Zoller finde ich von LG nicht bei Amazon oder irgendwo anders auf Lager.



Wenn einer gut ist, sind zwei besser. Außerdem sieht es besser aus, wenn beide Geräte identisch sind.  
Monitor(e) schafft man sich nicht so häufig an. Aber wie gesagt, so hast du keinerlei der oben beschriebenen Probleme, nutze es seit Jahren so.


----------



## Zombernatural (10. Mai 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Wenn einer gut ist, sind zwei besser. Außerdem sieht es besser aus, wenn beide Geräte identisch sind.
> Monitor(e) schafft man sich nicht so häufig an. Aber wie gesagt, so hast du keinerlei der oben beschriebenen Probleme, nutze es seit Jahren so.




Ja, also leider gibt es komischerweise von LG keinen einzigen Monitor, der 27 Zoll, IPS, 1440p und 60-75Hz hat. Deshalb habe ich mir jetzt einen optisch ähnlichen von AOC bestellt. Der hat aber wenigstens alle erfüllten Kriterien und kostet nur 250€. Muss ja wie gesagt nur für Netflix herhalten


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2020)

Nicht?
Produktvergleich LG 27QD58P-B, LG 27QN880-B Geizhals Deutschland
Nur für Netflix reicht auch ein 27" FHD Monitor+Fire Tv oä, kostet zusammen keine 200€.

Warum muss es denn ein LG sein?


----------



## Zombernatural (11. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht?
> Produktvergleich LG 27QD58P-B, LG 27QN880-B Geizhals Deutschland
> Nur für Netflix reicht auch ein 27" FHD Monitor+Fire Tv oä, kostet zusammen keine 200€.
> 
> Warum muss es denn ein LG sein?



Jo, das Modell ist überall zum Normalpreis ausverkauft und ohne Liefertermin. Und wie gesagt, wäre halt schön, wenn die beiden Monitore gleich aussehen. OSD und so.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2020)

Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx ab &euro;' '398,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zombernatural (11. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx ab €'*'398,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ist jetzt der für 250€ geworden: AOC Q27P1 68,4 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Hauptmonitor ist der: LG 27GL83A-B 68,58 cm Ultragear&#8482; WQHD Gaming IPS: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


wie ist das eigentlich mit zwei Monitoren mit unterschiedlichen Refreshrates? Hab mir jetzt nur ein paar Threads angesehen, wo man dem mit nvidia Einstellungen etwas entgegenwirken kann, dass der Hauptmonitor bei Animationen auf dem 60hz Monitor nicht runterregelt.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> zweiter Monitor laggy | ComputerBase Forum
> Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufruestung auf 240 Hz | ComputerBase Forum
> PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm | ComputerBase Forum
> 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - fluessiger Betrieb machbar? | ComputerBase Forum
> ...





Zombernatural schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit zwei Monitoren mit unterschiedlichen Refreshrates? Hab mir jetzt nur ein paar Threads angesehen, wo man dem mit nvidia Einstellungen etwas entgegenwirken kann, dass der Hauptmonitor bei Animationen auf dem 60hz Monitor nicht runterregelt.


Siehe oben, HisN hat das nicht umsonst gepostet.


----------



## Zombernatural (11. Mai 2020)

Oh, was für ein glückliches Timing, dass der Windows Build 2004 gerade erschienen ist.


----------



## RtZk (11. Mai 2020)

Ich nutze einen 144hz (läuft auf 120hz) 4k Monitor sowie einen 4k Monitor mit 60hz. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme. Ich hatte auch kurze Zeit einen Full-HD 240hz Monitor noch da und auch da gab es im Mischbetrieb keinerlei Probleme. 
Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass die Hz Zahl teilbar ist.


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2020)

Zombernatural schrieb:


> Oh, was für ein glückliches Timing, dass der Windows Build 2004 gerade erschienen ist.



Dachte der kommt erst Ende diesen Monats, und wie in den verlinkten News zu lesen war, hat es MS nicht hinbekommen das Problem grundsätzlich zu fixen.


----------



## Zombernatural (12. Mai 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Dachte der kommt erst Ende diesen Monats, und wie in den verlinkten News zu lesen war, hat es MS nicht hinbekommen das Problem grundsätzlich zu fixen.



Ja, ich lese viel widersprüchliches. Für die meisten ist es wohl deutlich besser, aber nicht ganz behoben, einige melden, dass sie keine Probleme haben usw. Die Lieferung erfolgt hoffentlich irgendwann diese Woche, dass ich mich selbst vergewissern kann. Bin nur froh, dass ich wenigstens Wind von diesem Problem bekommen habe und dann nicht beim Anschließen verzweifelt wäre

edit: also ich bin jetzt bei dem neuesten WindowsBuild und kann keinerlei framedrops oder andere unannehmlichkeiten beim 144hz monitor feststellen, wenn auf dem zweiten irgendwas animiert wird. Ich habe mich aber trotzdem entschlossen, mir einen zweiten 144hz monitor zu holen. einfach weil mein OSD triggert


----------



## Darkseth (14. Mai 2020)

Zombernatural schrieb:


> Hey, ich würde gerne wieder zu einem Dual-Monitor Setup. Für den Hauptmonitor zum Spielen habe ich mir schon einen passenden 27-Zoller mit 1440p Auflösung ausgesucht. Ich hätte gerne einen optisch ähnlichen (oder gleichen) Zweitmonitor, der aber halt keine 144Hz braucht. Leider gibt es da nur die 1080p Variante. Da soll halt nur Netflix, Office und sowas drüber laufen.
> Meine Befürchtung ist jetzt aber irgendwie, dass es da so große optische Diskrepanzen gibt, wenn man WQHD direkt neben FullHD laufen lässt. Das Bild dürfte bei FullHD 27" ja etwas "verzerrter" aussehen, oder?
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen?


Habe beide Auflösungen nebeneinander, aber 23,8" in beiden Fällen.

Aber auch nur, weil der 1080p 60 Hz Monitor schon früher da war, und später einer mit 1440p und 144 Hz dazu kam, als neuer "Hauptmonitor" und Gaming Monitor.
Beide laufen mit jeweils 100% skalierung, da ich auf dem 1440p Monitor den Platz mitnehmen will.

Da ist gar nichts verzerrt.
Objekte/fenster/etc sind eben auf dem 1080p Monitor größer, als auf dem 1440p Monitor.
Objekte etc haben was länge/breite angeht keine cm, sondern anzahl an Pixeln. Und x Pixel sind beim 1080p Monitor eben etwas länger als beim 1440p Monitor. Ist ja klar, bei letzterem sind einfach mehr Pixel da.

Negativ wirkt sich das nur auf, wenn man was verschiebt. An sich irrelevant, da ich mein fixes setup hab. Chrome z.B: ist immer auf dem Hauptmonitor. Firefox auf dem Zweitmonitor mit 1080p.
Discord, Spotify, Task manager auch immer auf dem 1080p Monitor.
Wenn man mal was verschiebt, meine güte.. Dann sieht es halt mal kurz unterschiedlich groß aus. Ist nach 2 Sekunden auch wieder vergessen.


Wenn du schon einen 1080p Monitor hast, und du willst nen 1440p Monitor kaufen, tu es. Dieser kleine Kompropmiss ist tausend mal angenehmer, als weiterhin auf nen 1080p Pixelbrei zu setzen im Jahr 2020  1440p Minimum.
Ich persönlich empfinde sogar 1080p auf 24" als zu wenig. 1440p ist hier ziemlich optimal.


Wenn du beide Monitore neu kaufst, dann bleib bei der gleichen Auflösung. 60 Hz + 144 Hz ist völlig okay. Ein Monitor bleibt ja trotzdem der "Hauptmonitor", während auf dem Zweiten nur nebenzeugs läuft. Das passt mit 60 Hz, wenn du nicht den gleichen Monitor mit ebenfalls 144 Hz kaufen willst (ich würde es).


Was ich dir aber schon sagen kann: Wir haben das Jahr 2020. Nicht 2010 oder 2012 oder sowas.
Wenn du einen 27" Monitor kaufst, dann kaufst du minimum 1440p.
Monitore halten so dermaßen lange, du kaufst heute nur noch Full HD, wenn du maximal 130-140€ ausgeben willst (150-190€~ mit 144 Hz), und das mit 24".

Glaub mir. Ich finde 1080p auf 24" schon etwas zu wenig vom Platz her. Wie soll das ganze erst auf 27" sein?


----------



## bastian123f (14. Mai 2020)

Manche haben wohl Glück undandere eher nicht.

Ich nutze einen 1440p@144Hz Monitor als Hauptbildschirm und einen 1080p@60Hz und das ohne Probleme an der RX5700XT. An meiner Workstation mit der GTX1070 kann man das vergessen.


----------



## Zombernatural (15. Mai 2020)

Also komischerweise habe ich jetzt 2x 144Hz und es ruckelt, wenn in einem Spiel auf Monitor 1 die Frames droppen. Dann ruckelt alles auf Monitor 2, Videos, Fenster verschieben, etc. 

Jemand 'ne Idee, woran das jetzt liegt?


----------



## HisN (15. Mai 2020)

Dann liegt das Problem ja noch tiefer als es MS verlautbaren lässt.


----------



## Zombernatural (15. Mai 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Dann liegt das Problem ja noch tiefer als es MS verlautbaren lässt.



Muss mich korrigieren, es lag wohl an der LG Onscreen Software. Jetzt läuft wieder alles flüssig.


----------

